# New Mpimbwe



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Heres a few pics of some F1 mpimbwe I bought at the GCCA swap meet, well from a guy that I met there, I paid $25 a piece I think it was a a sweet deal, the male is pretty big, and I'm pretty sure the other 3 are females, if not I know 2 of them are. Let me know what you think. The first picture is of my alpha male.


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

man those look nice. And are those purple bubbles? i like how they match the fish. and your camera's nice too.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

nah they aren't purple bubbles, lol, that does sound neat though, thanks for the compliments though!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautiful fish! But is there some kind of color filter on those pictures?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah. It looks like a blue filter. It makes the fish (and bubbles) look great.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

haha, well if there is a color filter on these pictures I took, then I had no clue, lol. I'm glad everyone likes them though


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots, and love the fish!! What size tank do you have them all in?


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

i'm not gonna lie, the tank I have them in right now is a lil too small for them, but its all I got as of right now, they won't be in here long though, its only a 29g gallon, and then I'm movin them to a 55 gallon, by themselves, and then eventually to something bigger, I'm not keepin them in a small tank forever. I'm hopin to eventually have a colony of mpimbwe in about 120 gallon or bigger, but since I'm limited to dorm room space I don't think I'll have it till my junior or senior year.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Great Pics! Beautiful Fish!


----------

